# Ad - Free to good home ----------> Seriously



## Polos Mum (29 March 2015)

I'm starting to get used to idiots on FB but really a full H&H ad for 27 y/o retired TB that needs to be stabled. 

Honestly what are they thinking - if they don't want it why would anyone else, just to save themselves £180 for the PTS fee. 

Makes my blood boil ! 

http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/clas...ding-tbx-free-to-a-good-home-only-461813.html


----------



## Clodagh (29 March 2015)

'Love' is a really funny thing sometimes. How can they? Poor old boy.


----------



## Char0901 (29 March 2015)

Didn't even need to follow the link to know which horse you are talking about, I saw him over there >>>>
For a horse to get to 27 years old, he deserves so much more than being passed on to god knows what kind of home for free.
Poor lad, it's so sad.


----------



## Polos Mum (29 March 2015)

Comes with tack and rugs, someone will take him sell the stuff and he'll be in an auction for meat quicker than I can type this post - PLEASE will people take responsibility for their animals. 

They probably realise the council won't come and collect their broken fridge for free so why would someone take their broken horse !


----------



## kateandluelue (29 March 2015)

Char0901 said:



			Didn't even need to follow the link to know which horse you are talking about, I saw him over there >>>>
For a horse to get to 27 years old, he deserves so much more than being passed on to god knows what kind of home for free.
Poor lad, it's so sad.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah i completely agree. Why cant people just keep their oldies and let them live their days out in peace.


----------



## Equi (29 March 2015)

Ugh. I hate ftgh anyway esp with old ones.


----------



## kateandluelue (29 March 2015)

I only have 2 acres so not enough grazing  but if i had one more id have him!


----------



## Malibu_Stacy (29 March 2015)

kateandluelue said:



			I only have 2 acres so not enough grazing  but if i had one more id have him!
		
Click to expand...

If I was closer and/or had transport I'd probably let my heart overule my head and go and pick the poor old boy up - I've already got one on the verge of retiring and really don't need a second!


----------



## Goldenstar (29 March 2015)

The picture breaks your heart ,ears pricked and happy , no idea what horror could be waiting for him how can people do it , it makes me want to weep .


----------



## kateandluelue (29 March 2015)

Oh god ill be worrying about him now! Someone on here must have a spare field he can live out his days in piece.


----------



## SpringArising (29 March 2015)

I knew there would be a thread about this horse as soon as I saw the add.

It's not on its last legs struggling to stand. It's a healthy horse who can still be ridden, and to be honest he looks in better condition than some of the horses I've seen people post pictures of on here. 

All horses can end up in crappy homes, whether they're sold for £4,000 or £1.




			but really a full H&H ad for 27 y/o retired TB that needs to be stabled.
		
Click to expand...

It says he can still be ridden and no where does it say he needs to be stabled either. Not sure where you've pulled that info from.


----------



## jokadoka (29 March 2015)

SpringArising said:



			I knew there would be a thread about this horse as soon as I saw the add.

It's not on its last legs struggling to stand. It's a healthy horse who can still be ridden, and to be honest he looks in better condition than some of the horses I've seen people post pictures of on here. 

All horses can end up in crappy homes, whether they're sold for £4,000 or £1.
		
Click to expand...

Totally agree with you.
A lot of judging going on without knowing any of the background to this advert, typical HHO.
There seem to be an awful lot of threads lately "pointing" at ads and critisising and slagging off, seems to be the latest fad......


----------



## Polos Mum (29 March 2015)

SpringArising said:



			All horses can end up in crappy homes, whether they're sold for £4,000 or £1.
		
Click to expand...

This is absolutely true but as a seller you have to be clear that your horse has a job to that will make it worthwhile for whoever comes along to pay for their upkeep/ PTS on retirement. 
27 is very different to 17, with the absolute best care in the world he might potter on for a year or two - but has no value and so people can't be arsed to look after things they don't value. 

The only horse I've sold in 15 years when to a lady who'd shared, then loaned him - an add on here he'd have been worth £4/5k, she had him for £1k as I was happy that she was going to fund his retirement when the time comes.


----------



## Crugeran Celt (29 March 2015)

Yes there is a lot of judgmental comments but maybe that is because a horse that has reached 27 years of age and has served you well deserves to be kept. I can't believe anyone on here seriously thinks it is ok to just advertise a horse like this 'free to good home'. If the owner found someone they knew and could guarantee the horses future then giving him away would not be an issue but to advertise openly where by anybody can come forward promising to be the perfect forever home and convincingly doing so only to possibly pass that animal on to an uncertain future is heartless and irresponsible. I am not being judgmental or over dramatic just stating the facts that our animals derserve a better end to their lives, it is our duty as owners to ensure their futures.


----------



## Colivet (29 March 2015)

kateandluelue said:



			I only have 2 acres so not enough grazing  but if i had one more id have him!
		
Click to expand...




Malibu_Stacy said:



			If I was closer and/or had transport I'd probably let my heart overule my head and go and pick the poor old boy up - I've already got one on the verge of retiring and really don't need a second!
		
Click to expand...




kateandluelue said:



			Oh god ill be worrying about him now! Someone on here must have a spare field he can live out his days in piece.
		
Click to expand...

So what makes you think that there isn't someone out there who will answer the ad who is just as willing to look after him in his old age, might give him a little exercise now and again, and love him - who DOES have the capacity for an oldie.  

My oldie is 25 and I will move mountains to keep him until he takes his last breath, but life circumstances can change and if I found myself unable to for whatever reason, I would like to think it didn't necessarily mean a death sentence.  Obviously prospective carers would have to be carefully vetted but I optimistically believe there are people out there, like those quoted above, who might love him too.


----------



## thatsmygirl (29 March 2015)

I have a free old horse and he wants for nothing so people do take them, could never do it to any of mine though


----------



## splashgirl45 (29 March 2015)

I must admit I felt sad when I saw the ad.  I hate the free ads as im sure it encourages people to go into horse ownership when they wouldn't have normally....as there are so many of us who would like to be able to take him, lets hope there is someone who knows what they are doing who will give him a good few years.....I wish if people don't want their oldies and don't know anyone who will take them just did the deed!!!!!!


----------



## Polos Mum (29 March 2015)

I have three horse over 22 y/o and they are all extremely valuable to me and do their 'jobs' fantastically well.   I am not agest but given the number of people out there to make a fast buck at an animals expense why why why would you give away and not loan, yes loans go wrong and to make them work needs time and effort but if you gave a s&*t about the lovely looking horse a couple of hours to check up on a loan home once a month isn't much to ask. 

The ad says he won't hack and they do the odd potter in the school which to me = retired. 
It say he needs to be stabled and being TB and at his age I'd certainly agree.


----------



## thatsmygirl (29 March 2015)

My lad was a typical free to a good home ad, old lad, half blind, and temperament issues, loan homes not working so he went up free to a good home. I brought him him a week later and I love that horse to pieces and it will brake my heart when he needs to be pts.

Yes I hate free to good home ads I really do but some land on their feet, I know quite a few free ponies locally who all have good homes but I know horses that have been sold for a lot of money to end up in very bad homes. Price means nothing


----------



## Ponycarrots (29 March 2015)

Come on now, yes it's a sad advert but we don't know the seller's circumstances. They could have lost their job/had a pay cut/be in poor health and may not be able to afford the horse any more.


----------



## splashgirl45 (29 March 2015)

Ponycarrots said:



			Come on now, yes it's a sad advert but we don't know the seller's circumstances. They could have lost their job/had a pay cut/be in poor health and may not be able to afford the horse any more.
		
Click to expand...

ok so why not PTS?     mine is 24 and has cushings, if I couldn't afford to keep her properly I would never advertise her free , I would PTS at the yard where she is happy.....


----------



## Luci07 (29 March 2015)

As someone who is still forking out for a very healthy but not really rideable 28 year big mare...  I am unsympathetic. Mine won't live out (and I really did try) and I struggle paying for her and my other horse as no, I don't have my own land/spare stable. She would be PTS before I would pass her on.  You owe your horse if it gets to that age.


----------



## touchstone (29 March 2015)

Far too risky imo.   All the welfare agencies are advocating pts in these sort of circumstances, and for very good reason.

I do think that every horse owner who is contemplating doing this should visit the low end auctions to be fully aware of what could potentially happen, where you will often see elderly animals being dragged from sale to sale.  A well loved friend deserves a better end.  I think if there were that many folk wanting to take on an older horse that can only be lightly ridden at best, then the rescue centres would be mostly empty!   

Loaning with regular checks would be far better in such situations I think


----------



## Luci07 (29 March 2015)

You see "free" rather than "loan" smacks to me of...and I don't want to pay for the horse to be PTS and disposed of...


----------



## madmav (29 March 2015)

It's always a risk selling or, in this case, giving away a horse. But a young, fit horse has far more chance of finding a good home than a 27 year old, who is barely in work.
Personally, if I were the owner, I would take the hard, but kinder, decision of having him put down. He looks a good sort in the pic and has probably been a loyal servant. Owner now needs to think carefully about where he may end his days if she gives him away.


----------



## ester (29 March 2015)

Ponycarrots said:



			Come on now, yes it's a sad advert but we don't know the seller's circumstances. They could have lost their job/had a pay cut/be in poor health and may not be able to afford the horse any more.
		
Click to expand...

Then you do the right thing by the horse as a responsible owner and instead of sending it off to a completely unknown future you PTS. It's not rocket science to realise quite how much risk the horse is at.

Some time ago there was a user on here called teds mum who was great at offering homes when people were struggling - she promptly sold the horses on/for meat iirc so don't be surprised if this forum is not happy at free to good home ads


----------



## Polos Mum (29 March 2015)

touchstone said:



			I think if there were that many folk wanting to take on an older horse that can only be lightly ridden at best, then the rescue centres would be mostly empty!
		
Click to expand...

This is a very good point, there are wonderful homes for older/ companion horses, just not as many homes as there are ponies sadly and the bad people out number the good ones unfortunately.


----------



## thatsmygirl (29 March 2015)

Polos Mum said:



			This is a very good point, there are wonderful homes for older/ companion horses, just not as many homes as there are ponies sadly and the bad people out number the good ones unfortunately.
		
Click to expand...

Isn't that true ^^^ so very true.


----------



## SadKen (29 March 2015)

I have just read one on gumtree doing the rounds on Facebook. The horse is 18, has a 'nerve condition' that makes his legs like jelly, is apparently not to be ridden but is fine for a small person or disabled person to go out for walks on the lead rein.

I don't know how anyone could in all good conscience suggest that someone puts their precious child on what sounds like a wobbler. Fgs. Put it to sleep. 

This is going to make me angry all night.


----------



## SpringArising (29 March 2015)

ester said:



			Then you do the right thing by the horse as a responsible owner and instead of sending it off to a completely unknown future you PTS.
		
Click to expand...

Well by that logic no one should ever sell a horse no matter how old then. 

As I said before, horses will end up in crappy homes whether they are three or thirty. Even if I sell a horse who is five for five grand, that absolutely does not guarantee that it's going to a good home. 

For the holier than thou types who want to see a horse that actually needs rescuing, you're going to have to look a bit further afield that the classifieds of Horse and Hound. 

Why do so many people think that once a horse reaches past twenty it's a virtual criminal offence to pass it on? Some horses can live for absolute years, and no matter how much some like to think that they are loved by their horses, as long as they're warm, have company, can mooch around the field and get a bucket shoved under their nose each day, they are most likely quite content. 

I hope the horse finds a nice home and the owner doesn't see this thread.


----------



## Polos Mum (29 March 2015)

SpringArising said:



			I hope the horse finds a nice home and the owner doesn't see this thread.
		
Click to expand...

You are right nothing is guaranteed in anything we do but you can swing the balance of probability in your horses favour, the risk in this scenario is too great for me. 

I hope the opposite, I hope the owner reads this, realises that her best intentions probably aren't as realistic as she hoped and that as sad as it is, if she can't keep him or for whatever reason loaning can't/ won't work then I hope she realises that PTS is the kindest thing to do for her lovely looking horse.


----------



## kateandluelue (29 March 2015)

I dont think this is so much about the fact the horse is free, yes some horses that are sold for £5000 go to poor homes where as some free go to fab homes. For me this is more about the age of the horse as oppose to it being free and securing his future. I think the kindest thing would be to pts where he is now in his own home and then he will be at peace and the owner will never have to worry about any sinster places he may or may not end up.


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (29 March 2015)

SpringArising said:



			I knew there would be a thread about this horse as soon as I saw the add.

It's not on its last legs struggling to stand. It's a healthy horse who can still be ridden, and to be honest he looks in better condition than some of the horses I've seen people post pictures of on here. 

All horses can end up in crappy homes, whether they're sold for £4,000 or £1.



It says he can still be ridden and no where does it say he needs to be stabled either. Not sure where you've pulled that info from.
		
Click to expand...

I am with you so he is 27 one of my liver's is 33 and still ridden and goes on hacks, why shouldn't the old boy try find a new home for what ever time he has left.  Fingers crossed there is someone out there who needs an old boy for light hacking.


----------



## touchstone (29 March 2015)

SpringArising said:



			For the holier than thou types who want to see a horse that actually needs rescuing, you're going to have to look a bit further afield that the classifieds of Horse and Hound.
		
Click to expand...

I don't think anybody wants to see a horse that needs rescuing, but the chances of such an old horse being offered free to a good home means that there is a far far greater risk of it becoming a 'rescue' case down the line.  It is a simple fact that there aren't enough good homes for healthy young horses, never mind aged retired ones.   If you care so much about the horse you either keep it, euthanise it, or loan it with regular checks.  Why risk it's future by handing over it's life with no further control?


----------



## ester (29 March 2015)

It's all about chances though springarising - a 27 year old has a lot fewer.


----------



## Ponycarrots (29 March 2015)

ester said:



			Then you do the right thing by the horse as a responsible owner and instead of sending it off to a completely unknown future you PTS. It's not rocket science to realise quite how much risk the horse is at.

Some time ago there was a user on here called teds mum who was great at offering homes when people were struggling - she promptly sold the horses on/for meat iirc so don't be surprised if this forum is not happy at free to good home ads
		
Click to expand...

Maybe some people are a bit naive and think that their free to a good home horse will actually go to a good home.
Also maybe some people just don't have the heart to get the horse pts.
I'm not saying this is my opinion at all. I'm just saying what their point of view might be.


----------



## Ponycarrots (29 March 2015)

splashgirl45 said:



			ok so why not PTS?     mine is 24 and has cushings, if I couldn't afford to keep her properly I would never advertise her free , I would PTS at the yard where she is happy.....
		
Click to expand...


I agree but some people just don't have the heart to do it, or perhaps are naive enough to think the horse will actually go to a good home. Some might you never know!


----------



## EquiEquestrian556 (29 March 2015)

jokadoka said:



			Totally agree with you.
A lot of judging going on without knowing any of the background to this advert, typical HHO.
There seem to be an awful lot of threads lately "pointing" at ads and critisising and slagging off, seems to be the latest fad......
		
Click to expand...

Well said!


----------



## EquiEquestrian556 (29 March 2015)

SpringArising said:



			Well by that logic no one should ever sell a horse no matter how old then. 

As I said before, horses will end up in crappy homes whether they are three or thirty. Even if I sell a horse who is five for five grand, that absolutely does not guarantee that it's going to a good home. 

For the holier than thou types who want to see a horse that actually needs rescuing, you're going to have to look a bit further afield that the classifieds of Horse and Hound. 

Why do so many people think that once a horse reaches past twenty it's a virtual criminal offence to pass it on? Some horses can live for absolute years, and no matter how much some like to think that they are loved by their horses, as long as they're warm, have company, can mooch around the field and get a bucket shoved under their nose each day, they are most likely quite content. 

I hope the horse finds a nice home and the owner doesn't see this thread.
		
Click to expand...

Very well put. One thing I find annoying on HHO is how quick people are to judge. I too hope that the owner doesn't ever see this thread.


----------



## ester (29 March 2015)

I just couldnt send my 22 year old to an uncertain future - at the very least I owe him that. Let alone when he is 27!


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (29 March 2015)

EquiEquestrian556 said:



			Very well put. One thing I find annoying on HHO is how quick people are to judge. I too hope that the owner doesn't ever see this thread.
		
Click to expand...


agreed I hope she does not read any of this, as she would be terribly upset.  Seems a lovely old boy by he picture

_ "Seek and Ye Shall Find"_



 I wish owner luck in finding a new home for the poor old boy.


----------



## EquiEquestrian556 (29 March 2015)

HGA-12 said:



			I wish owner luck in finding a new home for the poor old boy.
		
Click to expand...

So do I. If we had more room I'd get him, but we already have 6, and half of them are 'rescues'.


----------



## teacups (29 March 2015)

If he was retired 4 years ago, and the photo shows him clipped, then the photo is not very recent, presumably?


----------



## SpringArising (29 March 2015)

teacups said:



			If he was retired 4 years ago, and the photo shows him clipped, then the photo is not very recent, presumably?
		
Click to expand...

She says in the ad that she still rides him sometimes. And horses can be clipped for a number of reasons. It doesn't just have to be for a heavy workload.


----------



## teacups (29 March 2015)

Ah, OK. I thought it was mainly for horses in regular work, especially TBs, but from what she says in the ad doesn't sound as though he would need clipping for it (in terms of workload).
' Although I retired him four years ago, We sometimes still have a little fun in the school. (not hacked out).'


----------



## Roasted Chestnuts (29 March 2015)

Another with an oldie and he'd be running over rainbow bridge before I'd write an ad like that. I loaned him out because I lost my job and couldn't keep him until I found another one then a friend took him on loan for six months whilst I had surgery to he a safe ride for her daughter, but he is perfectly rideable in walk trot and canter does pole work and can pop the jump now and then. He's not just a pasture ornament.

I hate ads like this.


----------



## Smurf's Gran (29 March 2015)

Crugeran Celt said:



			Yes there is a lot of judgmental comments but maybe that is because a horse that has reached 27 years of age and has served you well deserves to be kept. I can't believe anyone on here seriously thinks it is ok to just advertise a horse like this 'free to good home'. If the owner found someone they knew and could guarantee the horses future then giving him away would not be an issue but to advertise openly where by anybody can come forward promising to be the perfect forever home and convincingly doing so only to possibly pass that animal on to an uncertain future is heartless and irresponsible. I am not being judgmental or over dramatic just stating the facts that our animals derserve a better end to their lives, it is our duty as owners to ensure their futures.
		
Click to expand...


Completely agree


----------



## Smurf's Gran (29 March 2015)

EquiEquestrian556 said:



			Very well put. One thing I find annoying on HHO is how quick people are to judge. I too hope that the owner doesn't ever see this thread.
		
Click to expand...

And I actually sincerely hope that the owner does see this thread.. Think they should be ashamed.  Our horses work hard for us and we are responsible for them in old age as well as when they are young and useful.  I think this is just shirking responsibility for an oldie who deserves better


----------



## SpringArising (29 March 2015)

Smurf's Gran said:



			think this is just shirking responsibility for an oldie who deserves better
		
Click to expand...

How on earth can you know that from one ad?

It clearly states that he is up to date with everything and that homes will be vetted. Why would the owner be so involved, and go to the trouble of paying to advertise him, if she didn't care and just wanted shot of him? If that were the case she'd have asked someone to put a bullet through his head four years ago.


----------



## kateandluelue (29 March 2015)

SpringArising said:



			How on earth can you know that from one ad?

It clearly states that he is up to date with everything and that homes will be vetted. Why would the owner be so involved, and go to the trouble of paying to advertise him, if she didn't care and just wanted shot of him? If that were the case she'd have asked someone to put a bullet through his head four years ago.
		
Click to expand...

Maybe it was convenient for her to keep him then, but now circumstances change and she cant. Thats fair enough and no one is saying she hasnt cared for him, however at 27 his future needs safeguarding and sometimes its best with the oldies that if their future cant be certain PTS is the kindest option. There are not enough lovely homes for our aging population of horses. Maybe loan would be better, or a good retirement livery.


----------



## Meowy Catkin (29 March 2015)

Blimey - I had tried to delete Ted's Mum and her awful deeds from my memory. The whole sorry affair did open my eyes though.


----------



## asmp (30 March 2015)

Just seen one on a local website offering a 24 year old pony for sale as "he's beginning to slow down a bit for me".  Poor thing.


----------



## ester (30 March 2015)

Faracat said:



			Blimey - I had tried to delete Ted's Mum and her awful deeds from my memory. The whole sorry affair did open my eyes though. 

Click to expand...

Sorry! 

I won't ever berate people for picking up in ads like this though if it means that more people are aware that there are people like that. 

I'd feel pretty awful if circumstances meant I couldn't keep an oldie and had to PTS before I really needed to. I'd feel worse if I didn't do them that last kindness though and just sent them to whatever fate dealt them.


----------



## Smurf's Gran (30 March 2015)

ester said:



			Sorry! 

I won't ever berate people for picking up in ads like this though if it means that more people are aware that there are people like that. 

I'd feel pretty awful if circumstances meant I couldn't keep an oldie and had to PTS before I really needed to. I'd feel worse if I didn't do them that last kindness though and just sent them to whatever fate dealt them.
		
Click to expand...


Completely agree


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (30 March 2015)

SpringArising said:



			She says in the ad that she still rides him sometimes. And horses can be clipped for a number of reasons. It doesn't just have to be for a heavy workload.
		
Click to expand...

You know what I would like to find out  SpringArising  from all those who say charities are full and wont take oldies  and we should not palm them off to them and how it is so terrible to try find this poor old guy another chance at a home due to unforeseen circumstances  etc etc  

  BUT:

1.    It is ok for new mums to get rid of their old cats when they have a new baby  OR  have a cat for 10 years and now in middle teens the owner decides to get a new puppy.  Then the cat sees the new puppy and gets stress and starts peeing or hides  and the owner gets rid of the cat not the damn puppy.



2.  It is ok for people  too  - due to their change of finance or circumstances to *PALM* old cats off  who are in middle teens  to CP  and leave it to them to try find new homes.

 Do they kill them off???  no they give to a charity who can find that final home till they meet those purley gates.    Should all these cats be PTS because  the owners don't want them rather than give to charity???




If an owner who loves her old guy cannot keep him anymore due to their personal reasons, they reserve the right to choose to re-home them, they are NOT  a bad owner  to try for this option they are a caring owner trying to find someone who wants hims in his final years.

 There is NO harm in that considering she has said she would vet the home.

 Yes if the horse is in a lot of pain or quality of life  is compromised but that is not the case with this guy.................


----------



## Meowy Catkin (30 March 2015)

Ester. I think that you were right to mention TM. Some posters will have joined the forum after she left (and returned under a different name, then left again) so they won't know just how devious people like that are. She presented a wonderful 'forever' home for FTGH horses and then quickly sold them, often for meat and was able to fund her own horses by doing this. So be aware folks, people like that are out there and they do fool people... many people in TM's case.


----------



## ester (30 March 2015)

Who mentioned cats!? I would have an old one of those PTS too before I handed it to a charity! 

I've known plenty of loan homes be vetted and not end up being what they seem, the risk of that on a ftgh is much higher.

Faracat I think it's easy to assume that everyone is nice and honest when you can't imagine being anything different but that sadly that just isn't the case and going off fb groups TM is certainly not the only one.


----------



## madlady (30 March 2015)

I don't like to see adverts like that - I too would PTS an oldie before I'd give away.

Maybe the owner is having a last ditch attempt though to find a home for a horse who doesn't need to be pts before that decision is taken.  It could be that if a suitable home isn't found that he will be PTS.  Yes I'm maybe being generous but without anyone phoning and asking then we don't know do we.


----------



## Smurf's Gran (30 March 2015)

HGA-12 said:



			You know what I would like to find out  SpringArising  from all those who say charities are full and wont take oldies  and we should not palm them off to them and how it is so terrible to try find this poor old guy another chance at a home due to unforeseen circumstances  etc etc  

  BUT:

1.    It is ok for new mums to get rid of their old cats when they have a new baby  OR  have a cat for 10 years and now in middle teens the owner decides to get a new puppy.  Then the cat sees the new puppy and gets stress and starts peeing or hides  and the owner gets rid of the cat not the damn puppy.



2.  It is ok for people  too  - due to their change of finance or circumstances to *PALM* old cats off  who are in middle teens  to CP  and leave it to them to try find new homes.

 Do they kill them off???  no they give to a charity who can find that final home till they meet those purley gates.    Should all these cats be PTS because  the owners don't want them rather than give to charity???








If an owner who loves her old guy cannot keep him anymore due to their personal reasons, they reserve the right to choose to re-home them, they are NOT  a bad owner  to try for this option they are a caring owner trying to find someone who wants hims in his final years.

 There is NO harm in that considering she has said she would vet the home.

 Yes if the horse is in a lot of pain or quality of life  is compromised but that is not the case with this guy.................
		
Click to expand...

Charities are bursting at the seams !!  they have been for years.  Why don't you ring round a couple, and the ask them about the massive task they are facing, and then those rose coloured specs might come off.  In the 1990's I had an oldie who was permanently Lame (high ring bone) but lively and happy.   I spoke to a number of charities, all were full then !!  oh and Brandsby Home of Rest's advice to me was to PTS.   She was lame and could not be ridden so this is different, but at age 27 things are likely to not going to be good for long.

 I don't agree with putting down a middle aged cat or dog either, but the arguments above are different  I think when you have an older horse, getting past mid teens, I think you should expect to be stuck with them for life really.

Ester is right about loan homes not always being what they seem, no matter how well you vet them.

It is a sad truth that many people do not value what they have not paid for, charities are full ( check this and see) and to try and pass on a 27 year old is to leave it to its fate  - yes there is always a chance that it might get a good home, but I fear that this chance is very slim indeed.  I think this is an owner shirking her responsibilities, the last kindness we can do our old horses is ensuring they are okay at the end of their life.

Its also worth considering how charities are funded....its those of us who care, who ( in the main)  are propping up those who are shirking their responsibilities.  Sorry to sound harsh but when you take on an animal this is a big commitment and that cant be emphasised enough really


----------



## Smurf's Gran (30 March 2015)

Faracat said:



			Ester. I think that you were right to mention TM. Some posters will have joined the forum after she left (and returned under a different name, then left again) so they won't know just how devious people like that are. She presented a wonderful 'forever' home for FTGH horses and then quickly sold them, often for meat and was able to fund her own horses by doing this. So be aware folks, people like that are out there and they do fool people... many people in TM's case.
		
Click to expand...

Was this the person who was prosecuted ?

http://www.horseandcountry.tv/news/2012/02/12/warning-after-loan-horses-sent-slaughter


----------



## kateandluelue (30 March 2015)

Smurf's Gran said:



			Charities are bursting at the seams !!  they have been for years.  Why don't you ring round a couple, and the ask them about the massive task they are facing, and then those rose coloured specs might come off.  In the 1990's I had an oldie who was permanently Lame (high ring bone) but lively and happy.   I spoke to a number of charities, all were full then !!  oh and Brandsby Home of Rest's advice to me was to PTS.   She was lame and could not be ridden so this is different, but at age 27 things are likely to not going to be good for long.

 I don't agree with putting down a middle aged cat or dog either, but the arguments above are different  I think when you have an older horse, getting past mid teens, I think you should expect to be stuck with them for life really.

Ester is right about loan homes not always being what they seem, no matter how well you vet them.

It is a sad truth that many people do not value what they have not paid for, charities are full ( check this and see) and to try and pass on a 27 year old is to leave it to its fate  - yes there is always a chance that it might get a good home, but I fear that this chance is very slim indeed.  I think this is an owner shirking her responsibilities, the last kindness we can do our old horses is ensuring they are okay at the end of their life.

Its also worth considering how charities are funded....its those of us who care, who ( in the main)  are propping up those who are shirking their responsibilities.  Sorry to sound harsh but when you take on an animal this is a big commitment and that cant be emphasised enough really
		
Click to expand...

I agree with this.

Also, this situation cant really be compared with cats or dogs, because although those charaties are bursting at the seams too, i think in comparison its cheaper for a cat rescue for example to take on an elderly cat than a horse rescue to take on an elderly horse, which arguably are more expensive to keep and harder to rehome.


----------



## honetpot (30 March 2015)

As someone who has had a field full of pensioners I would rather have the hunt than try than give them away. I have seen a couple of old or long term lame horses on FB, looking for for ever homes which I think is a real cheek.
 I have bought older animals in their teens and have factored in the chances that they would have a short working life. I have paid a fair price and they have ended their days in the field.I would rather loan and pay the knacker my self(have done that) than leave the responsibity to someone else.


----------



## SpringArising (30 March 2015)

HGA-12 said:



			If an owner who loves her old guy cannot keep him anymore due to their personal reasons, they reserve the right to choose to re-home them, they are NOT  a bad owner  to try for this option they are a caring owner trying to find someone who wants hims in his final years.

 There is NO harm in that considering she has said she would vet the home.

 Yes if the horse is in a lot of pain or quality of life  is compromised but that is not the case with this guy.................
		
Click to expand...

Completely agree. I would much rather see an old/er horse go on to a new home to be kept active both physically and mentally than sit stagnant in a field somewhere for God knows how many years. What sort of quality of life is that? 

All the healthy oldies I know and have known are the ones who have been kept in work and active. 

Of course there's a risk of something bad happening to the horse - but there's also no less of a risk to the thousands of young companion horses and bog-standard broodmares who go for peanuts. Should we kill all horses who aren't in a certain price or age bracket?


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (30 March 2015)

ester said:



			Who mentioned cats!? I would have an old one of those PTS too before I handed it to a charity! 

I've known plenty of loan homes be vetted and not end up being what they seem, the risk of that on a ftgh is much higher.

Faracat I think it's easy to assume that everyone is nice and honest when you can't imagine being anything different but that sadly that just isn't the case and going off fb groups TM is certainly not the only one.
		
Click to expand...


I was making a comparison which pardon me I am allowed to do am I not.  I was merely pointing out that trying to find an old horse a new home in his twilight years due to owners change of circumstances is NO different than a cat been trying to find a new home due to owners not wanting or cannot keep it any more due to financial circumstances.

The owner of this poor horse is and seems to be thinking of the horses future with a new loving owner.


----------



## TGM (30 March 2015)

Prior to the Ted's Mum saga, we also had a situation on the forum where a poster had a horse with a degenerating fetlock and asked advice about rehoming him.  Lots of people suggested PTS, others said it would be fine if home was vetted.  The horse went off 'free to good home' to a lady who sounded lovely and just wanted him as a companion.  Previous owner had been sensible and endorsed the passport saying the horse was unfit to be ridden.  Imagine her dismay when it was discovered that just a few days later he had been issued with a new passport, presumably buted up and passed through the sales as a riding horse.  

Unfortunately, 'free to a good home' ads automatically attract those who wish to make a quick buck and are quite happy to bute horses up, lie about age etc., to maximise their profit.  Sadly, many of them are very convincing at seeming genuine and offering a 'forever home'.


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (30 March 2015)

Smurf's Gran said:



			Charities are bursting at the seams !!  they have been for years.  Why don't you ring round a couple, and the ask them about the massive task they are facing, and then those rose coloured specs might come off.  In the 1990's I had an oldie who was permanently Lame (high ring bone) but lively and happy.   I spoke to a number of charities, all were full then !!  oh and Brandsby Home of Rest's advice to me was to PTS.   She was lame and could not be ridden so this is different, but at age 27 things are likely to not going to be good for long.

 I don't agree with putting down a middle aged cat or dog either, but the arguments above are different  I think when you have an older horse, getting past mid teens, I think you should expect to be stuck with them for life really.

Ester is right about loan homes not always being what they seem, no matter how well you vet them.

It is a sad truth that many people do not value what they have not paid for, charities are full ( check this and see) and to try and pass on a 27 year old is to leave it to its fate  - yes there is always a chance that it might get a good home, but I fear that this chance is very slim indeed.  I think this is an owner shirking her responsibilities, the last kindness we can do our old horses is ensuring they are okay at the end of their life.

Its also worth considering how charities are funded....its those of us who care, who ( in the main)  are propping up those who are shirking their responsibilities.  Sorry to sound harsh but when you take on an animal this is a big commitment and that cant be emphasised enough really
		
Click to expand...


EXCUSE ME !!!!!!!   I have been a foster home with pens   for the CPL  charity  for NI  on  9 years so I am in a better position to say how *we* are fixed for spaces than most, and I might add ONE of my pens is empty now waiting for another CPL cat to come in AND we always put to the top of the list emergency housing first.  Many cats who have come into me have jumped the queue  for a space through people dying and  one I might add recently the owner committed suicide the cats in  their 17 and 16 age bracket came straight into my pens.  They I might add have both found a new home,   So thank you I do not need to ring round unless I ring myself up LOL.


----------



## Mooseontheloose (30 March 2015)

It is a proven fact that horses suffer immense stress when changing homes, which is often why a horse will colic very soon after a change.  Not only that, if their sight or hearing is not as good as it was they may have problems orienting themselves. This is a very emotive subject but I would never let a very old horse of mine go anywhere else where you cannot guarantee a standard of care or that it may not then pass on to someone else.
I have a pony of this age loaned to a  home where he comes back to me in the event  of them being unable to keep him any longer. He is still fit and well, being regularly ridden and sound.  I have the space and time to have retirees but I know when it's time to call it a day and they are put down here by someone who they know with their head in a bucket of food. 
We owe them that.


----------



## picolenicole (30 March 2015)

I would have him if he was closer  

I have just signed a years loan contract for a 22 year old 13.1hh pony, that the owner still wants riding and just having time spent on him as she has moved to Spain. I wanted a friend for my horse, anything extra (riding etc) is a bonus to me, and after having him for three months on trail I couldn't imagine not having him. As long as he's happy and my horse is happy I am and as long as his owner is willing to let me keep him he will stay until the end.

I've also rehomed two sister cats  that where a handful but have come round and I can sleep at night knowing me and OH prevented them both from being PTS.


----------



## TGM (30 March 2015)

HGA-12 said:



			EXCUSE ME !!!!!!!   I have been a foster home with pens   for the CPL for NI  on  9 years so I am in a better position to say how we are fixed for spaces than most, and I might add ONE of my pens is empty now waiting for another CPL cat to come in AND we always put to the top of the list emergency housing first .  So thank you I do not need to ring round unless I ring myself up LOL.
		
Click to expand...

I think she was talking about horse charities!


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (30 March 2015)

HGA-12 said:



			EXCUSE ME !!!!!!!   I have been a foster home with pens   for the CPL  charity  for NI  on  9 years so I am in a better position to say how *we* are fixed for spaces than most, and I might add ONE of my pens is empty now waiting for another CPL cat to come in AND we always put to the top of the list emergency housing first.  Many cats who have come into me have jumped the queue  for a space through people dying and  one I might add recently the owner committed suicide the cats in  their 17 and 16 age bracket came straight into my pens.  They I might add have both found a new home,   So thank you I do not need to ring round unless I ring myself up LOL.
		
Click to expand...


deleted


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (30 March 2015)

TGM said:



			I think she was talking about horse charities!
		
Click to expand...

No difference to me since my horses are being gifted into WHW if something happens to me they told me they always take emergency horses in.

Not obviously the no longer keep situations that is down to the owner to choose the options they want.

 I do not see why this lady's situation should be dragged through the mire, just because individuals here would kill their horse if they cannot longer keep it does NOT mean everyone thinks that way and nor does it mean they are less than a loving home   because they want to try find it a new home instead of shooting it. 

 I think it is very unfair to judge this poor owner because the previous situations where the loan home or permanent home or sale went sour.


----------



## TGM (30 March 2015)

I actually DO think it is useful to discuss this horse's situation, as lots of people are unaware of the dangers of gifting horse 'free to a good home' and are unaware that people as duplicitous as TM exist and can be very convincing.  If reading this thread can stop even one horse being rehomed to such people, then it is a good thing in my book.


----------



## Smurf's Gran (30 March 2015)

HGA-12 said:



			deleted
		
Click to expand...


HGA -12  your sentiments are admirable.  It would be lovely to live in a world where loving homes abounded.  Unfortunately I don't think that is the case.  If you could be sure that a very elderly free horse would be found a lovely home then of course that would be great.   Personally, I think the chances of a good outcome  for this horse are not good, and as a horse lover personally I would not take that risk.  While as other posters point out, we don't know the owners circumstances, I feel we do know enough - a 27 year old horse is being passed on for free ??  human nature being what it is, sadly I feel that majority will not think there is an old horse who will be my loved pet, but rather I can make a few quid from this ??

I suppose if the owner does read this she will be upset, but I would rather she be upset and the horse be safe, cared for or at the very least not having to suffer.  We have a responsibility to our pets for their lifetimes.  HGA  I think the work you do sounds admirable, but I do not think cat and horse charities are the same at all  ( not sure how cats came into it really)  I would say that a cat is far easier to support in a charity than a horse.  Cats take up less space and are a lot cheaper.


----------



## TGM (30 March 2015)

Smurf's Gran said:



			I suppose if the owner does read this she will be upset, but I would rather she be upset and the horse be safe, cared for or at the very least not having to suffer.  We have a responsibility to our pets for their lifetimes.  HGA  I think the work you do sounds admirable, but I do not think cat and horse charities are the same at all  ( not sure how cats came into it really)  I would say that a cat is far easier to support in a charity than a horse.  Cats take up less space and are a lot cheaper.
		
Click to expand...

Well said!


----------



## SpringArising (30 March 2015)

I have just scanned the WHW website. There are plenty of horses and ponies up for 'rehoming' which are ready to be taken on for as little as £20. Ok, sure; they go out on loan (although I find that a little strange given that someone can pay up to £400 for a horse from them) but I doubt that would stop someone who has ill-intentions anyway. 

Around 50% of the horses I saw (and I only went through a few pages) were upwards of twenty two/three/four - I presume that those who are complaining about this horse will also be emailing all the horse charities who are willing to pass on their oldies, too?


----------



## Smurf's Gran (30 March 2015)

SpringArising said:



			I have just scanned the WHW website. There are plenty of horses and ponies up for 'rehoming' which are ready to be taken on for as little as £20. Ok, sure; they go out on loan (although I find that a little strange given that someone can pay up to £400 for a horse from them) but I doubt that would stop someone who has ill-intentions anyway. 

Around 50% of the horses I saw (and I only went through a few pages) were upwards of twenty two/three/four - I presume that those who are complaining about this horse will also be emailing all the horse charities who are willing to pass on their oldies, too?
		
Click to expand...


I think they have clauses and contracts though, and the horses are checked on a regular basis as per contract, and are recalled to the charity if the contract is broken -  I don't think  its the same as giving a horse away for free to someone who says all the right things and looks convincing.


----------



## touchstone (30 March 2015)

Just to put it into context, Redwings alone receives more than 100 calls every month about unwanted horses, that is one charity alone.

I'm pretty certain if you contacted all the charities and said you were advertising  your horse free to a 'good' home, they would recommend that you didn't and suggest alternatives, (including pts.) Surely with their wealth of experience they can't all be wrong?

As an aside, I've taken in seven rescue cats in total - I would be unable to take in a single rescue horse on a permanent basis.  Horses are completely different in care, costs and time expenditure.


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (30 March 2015)

SpringArising said:



			I have just scanned the WHW website. There are plenty of horses and ponies up for 'rehoming' which are ready to be taken on for as little as £20. Ok, sure; they go out on loan (although I find that a little strange given that someone can pay up to £400 for a horse from them) but I doubt that would stop someone who has ill-intentions anyway. 

Around 50% of the horses I saw (and I only went through a few pages) were upwards of twenty two/three/four - I presume that those who are complaining about this horse will also be emailing all the horse charities who are willing to pass on their oldies, too?
		
Click to expand...

* 5 well said !!!


----------



## SpringArising (30 March 2015)

Smurf's Gran said:



			I think they have clauses and contracts though, and the horses are checked on a regular basis as per contract, and are recalled to the charity if the contract is broken -  I don't think  its the same as giving a horse away for free to someone who says all the right things and looks convincing.
		
Click to expand...

Since when has a piece of paper stopped someone? And who's to say that this lady wouldn't be doing regular checks?

I would have thought that charities who are either giving horses away for free or for a minimal fee would be prime target for someone who wants to make a quick buck. Someone could easily say all the right things and look convincing to charities, too. 

I think it's so vicious to start a thread about someone else's advert - this is probably the tenth I've seen. How would someone on here feel if they posted an ad and we all scrutinised the hell out of it, whether it be for riding style, choice of bit, weird wording or an inflated price? I can guarantee you it wouldn't feel nice. Selling a horse who you love so much is hard enough as it is and it really can affect some people badly. It sounds like this lady just wants what she thinks is right for her horse, and who's to say what she's doing is wrong? If she thought he was on his last legs then she probably would have had him PTS.


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (30 March 2015)

The point is this lady is not trying to * palm * off to a charity - she is trying to find a home for her old guy to spend his last years, someone who needs a companion or just a horse to love.  We live in a society where there are pro's and con's in all things be it animal vegetable or mineral.

  This  lady has made a decision to try find this old horse a new home....... who are we to sit in Judge Rinders chair and judge her for her choices.

 Be it right or wrong:

It is HER decision what she does
It is her choice to vet the home
It is her choice  to give him away free
It is her choice not to put a healthy horse down ( his age aside )



 What I would say is I would have had a plan in place a long time ago for my horses future ( if I died or had to give them up )  which I have. 

I wish this lady luck and hope Eddie finds his  new home


----------



## touchstone (30 March 2015)

If she was doing regular checks, then as she has essentially given the horse away she would have no recourse if she didn't like what she saw. If she was loaning it would be a different matter.
  The charity horses are inspected and removed from the loaner if things aren't right, they never relinquish the ownership or responsibility of the animal.

I must admit that I'm not keen on pulling adverts to bits as a rule, but in this case there are real welfare implications that the owner may be unaware of, and if you advertise in the public domain then I'm afraid places like forums are bound to discuss things they notice and not always negatively, it's the way of the internet world.


----------



## ester (30 March 2015)

HGA-12 said:



			I was making a comparison which pardon me I am allowed to do am I not.  I was merely pointing out that trying to find an old horse a new home in his twilight years due to owners change of circumstances is NO different than a cat been trying to find a new home due to owners not wanting or cannot keep it any more due to financial circumstances.

The owner of this poor horse is and seems to be thinking of the horses future with a new loving owner.
		
Click to expand...

It is VERY different, the cost of funding a horse is huge compared to that of a cat!

I don't think free to good home is anywhere near comparable a charity loan, she will relinquish all rights to make any decisions for the horse.


----------



## ester (30 March 2015)

picolenicole said:



			I would have him if he was closer  

I have just signed a years loan contract for a 22 year old 13.1hh pony, that the owner still wants riding and just having time spent on him as she has moved to Spain. I wanted a friend for my horse, anything extra (riding etc) is a bonus to me, and after having him for three months on trail I couldn't imagine not having him. As long as he's happy and my horse is happy I am and as long as his owner is willing to let me keep him he will stay until the end.

I've also rehomed two sister cats  that where a handful but have come round and I can sleep at night knowing me and OH prevented them both from being PTS.
		
Click to expand...

I do think a 22 yo pony is a long way from a 27 yo TB that doesn't hack though and yours is on loan contract so the owner still gets a say, I would if necessary loan mine out (also 22 and a pony  )


----------



## Smurf's Gran (30 March 2015)

HGA-12 said:



			The point is this lady is not trying to * palm * off to a charity - she is trying to find a home for her old guy to spend his last years, someone who needs a companion or just a horse to love.  We live in a society where there are pro's and con's in all things be it animal vegetable or mineral.

  This  lady has made a decision to try find this old horse a new home....... who are we to sit in Judge Rinders chair and judge her for her choices.

 Be it right or wrong:

It is HER decision what she does
It is her choice to vet the home
It is her choice  to give him away free
It is her choice not to put a healthy horse down ( his age aside )



 What I would say is I would have had a plan in place a long time ago for my horses future ( if I died or had to give them up )  which I have. 

I wish this lady luck and hope Eddie finds his  new home
		
Click to expand...

HGA - 12 you are right  - all the decisions listed are hers, and as we have freedom of speech in the UK and she has advertised on a public forum we are fully entitled to discuss.  I'm glad you have a plan for your horse as we do for ours.  But I do think your views are very unrealistic and a touch naive .

As for springarising ands thinking the comments are vicious.  I think it is socially healthy - and we are not talking about bits or riding position, we are talking about a horses life.  The majority on here are concerned with the welfare of the horse, while the both of you are concerned with upsetting the owner.


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (30 March 2015)

ester said:



			It is VERY different, the cost of funding a horse is huge compared to that of a cat!

I don't think free to good home is anywhere near comparable a charity loan, she will relinquish all rights to make any decisions for the horse.
		
Click to expand...

Well as I said that is HER choice no one else's


----------



## ester (30 March 2015)

It doesn't make it the right choice for the horse, which is why it is being discussed.


----------



## glamourpuss (30 March 2015)

I agree with those that say this is disgusting. This horse is 27! 27! I don't care for the anecdotal stories of horses older than him still pottering around. He is an old man & doesn't deserve the upheaval & stress of leaving everything he knows to start again...even if she does find the perfect home.


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (30 March 2015)

Smurf's Gran said:



			HGA - 12 you are right  - all the decisions listed are hers, and as we have freedom of speech in the UK and she has advertised on a public forum we are fully entitled to discuss.  I'm glad you have a plan for your horse as we do for ours.  But I do think your views are very unrealistic and a touch naive .

As for springarising ands thinking the comments are vicious.  I think it is socially healthy - and we are not talking about bits or riding position, we are talking about a horses life.  The majority on here are concerned with the welfare of the horse, while the both of you are concerned with upsetting the owner.
		
Click to expand...


Naive LOL  what is naive about saying that at the end of the day it is her choice!!!!   Yes this sometimes  is a biotchy sometimes bullying forum as well as informative and helpful where you can air your views.  Going on and on justifying them serves no purpose.

  We have heard your view have herd it over and over  of  shooting this horse being the best option, we don't agree.  We!! are not  defending this lady  we are merely saying it is her choice and leave her now to do what she feels best.    Nothing you say here with alter her way of dealing with this situation.  Nothing you say will stop this horse being given away.



What have we actually gained from their discussion ???  you along with others feel PTS best option - ok your choice your entitled.

We(me and others) feel she has the right to re home and it is her choice not ours. That is our views what more is there to discuss???

 Nothing  more to say !!!!


----------



## EquiEquestrian556 (30 March 2015)

HGA-12 said:



			The point is this lady is not trying to * palm * off to a charity - she is trying to find a home for her old guy to spend his last years, someone who needs a companion or just a horse to love.  We live in a society where there are pro's and con's in all things be it animal vegetable or mineral.

  This  lady has made a decision to try find this old horse a new home....... who are we to sit in Judge Rinders chair and judge her for her choices.

 Be it right or wrong:

It is HER decision what she does
It is her choice to vet the home
It is her choice  to give him away free
It is her choice not to put a healthy horse down ( his age aside )



 What I would say is I would have had a plan in place a long time ago for my horses future ( if I died or had to give them up )  which I have. 

I wish this lady luck and hope Eddie finds his  new home
		
Click to expand...

^^ Agree. Yes there are many bad things that could happen, but there are still people out there who will happily look after him, letting him potter around in a nice paddock, being given a feed twice a day, and shelter when the weather is bad (me included). We have taken several oldies who were in need of a home, and they live in a nice big field, have a hard feed 3 times a day, they have rugs and stabling when necessary (as well as any medication they require), are all up to date with all their vaccinations and their feet are trimmed regularly, so* good homes do* exist. We are happy to see oldies spending their days content and loved, and they provide companionship to the working horses. We've also rehomed horses from rescue centers in the past. There are some that we'd never sell on though, a 36yr Dartmoor Hill Pony, who is very much a pet, and has been abused before we got her, and as a result is nervous around new people. There are two 24 year olds, one has Cushings & EMS and is very special to us, the other has wind galls on both her back legs, plus arthritis, and is only field sound, as well as having multiple melanomas. 

If however the horse was healthy and sound (as this horse seems), I would consider selling it. If the home & owner are vetted, then I would be relatively happy with selling it. What happens to fit & healthy young horses that are sold? The home that you sell them to may be OK, but *you* don't get to choose what happens to them a few years later when they're older. 

There are some horrid homes out there, but equally as many loving homes that are willing to care for the horse's every need, and I don't think it's fair to judge people on what they choose to do with *their *horse.


----------



## Smurf's Gran (30 March 2015)

EquiEquestrian556 said:



			^^ Agree. Yes there are many bad things that could happen, but there are still people out there who will happily look after him, letting him potter around in a nice paddock, being given a feed twice a day, and shelter when the weather is bad (me included). We have taken several oldies who were in need of a home, and they live in a nice big field, have a hard feed 3 times a day, they have rugs and stabling when necessary (as well as any medication they require), are all up to date with all their vaccinations and their feet are trimmed regularly, so* good homes do* exist. We are happy to see oldies spending their days content and loved, and they provide companionship to the working horses. We've also rehomed horses from rescue centers in the past. There are some that we'd never sell on though, a 36yr Dartmoor Hill Pony, who is very much a pet, and has been abused before we got her, and as a result is nervous around new people. There are two 24 year olds, one has Cushings & EMS and is very special to us, the other has wind galls on both her back legs, plus arthritis, and is only field sound, as well as having multiple melanomas. 

If however the horse was healthy and sound (as this horse seems), I would consider selling it. If the home & owner are vetted, then I would be relatively happy with selling it. What happens to fit & healthy young horses that are sold? The home that you sell them to may be OK, but *you* don't get to choose what happens to them a few years later when they're older. 

There are some horrid homes out there, but equally as many loving homes that are willing to care for the horse's every need, and I don't think it's fair to judge people on what they choose to do with *their *horse.
		
Click to expand...

EE  it would be great if you could have him.  Unfortunately while there might be a happy ending, and if you are fit, young with potential (horse) your chances are significantly better that if you are 27 and a retired TB, who needs a field shelter at the very least, then I would say the chance of a good home are slim at best .


----------



## EquiEquestrian556 (30 March 2015)

Smurf's Gran said:



			And if you are fit, young with potential (horse) your chances are significantly better that if you are 27 and a retired TB, who needs a field shelter at the very least.
		
Click to expand...

Yes, but what I'm saying is there *are* people out there who *will* do that!


----------



## SpringArising (30 March 2015)

Smurf's Gran said:



			As for springarising ands thinking the comments are vicious.  I think it is socially healthy - and we are not talking about bits or riding position, we are talking about a horses life.  The majority on here are concerned with the welfare of the horse, while the both of you are concerned with upsetting the owner.
		
Click to expand...

I wouldn't class calling someone out on a public forum 'socially healthy' - certainly not for the owner anyway. In my eyes which bit or rider a horse has to deal with on a daily basis can be just as much of a welfare issue. I personally feel far more concerned and upset knowing that somewhere there's a ten-year-old horse standing in a stable all day, only coming out for an hour to be ridden by someone with harsh hands and a big pair of spurs on. Is that horse happy? Probably not.   

But then where is the line drawn? You can find good and bad in anything if you look hard enough. 

I see a healthy looking horse who is in great condition (never mind for his age!), who has had an owner who is obviously very attentive to his needs. 

It's a real shame that the general consensus on here to just to chuck oldies out in a field somewhere to spend their days doing nothing and getting stiff.


----------



## Princess16 (30 March 2015)

Goldenstar said:



			The picture breaks your heart ,ears pricked and happy , no idea what horror could be waiting for him how can people do it , it makes me want to weep .
		
Click to expand...

Oh don't I want to cry! People are bloody cruel !


----------



## EquiEquestrian556 (30 March 2015)

Smurf's Gran said:



			EE  it would be great if you could have him.  Unfortunately while there might be a happy ending, and if you are fit, young with potential (horse) your chances are significantly better that if you are 27 and a retired TB, who needs a field shelter at the very least, then I would say the chance of a good home are slim at best .
		
Click to expand...

If we had more room we would, but unfortunately we already have 6, many of whom are retired or semi-retired.


----------



## Smurf's Gran (30 March 2015)

HGA-12 said:



			Naive LOL  what is naive about saying that at the end of the day it is her choice!!!!   Yes this sometimes  is a biotchy sometimes bullying forum as well as informative and helpful where you can air your views.  Going on and on justifying them serves no purpose.

  We have heard your view have herd it over and over  of  shooting this horse being the best option, we don't agree.  We!! are not  defending this lady  we are merely saying it is her choice and leave her now to do what she feels best.    Nothing you say here with alter her way of dealing with this situation.  Nothing you say will stop this horse being given away.


We(me and others) feel she has the right to re home and it is her choice not ours. That is our views what more is there to discuss???

 Nothing  more to say !!!!
		
Click to expand...


I think you misjudge the potential of public opinion.  Words are powerful, and who knows ..the owner night be reading and revising her views as there are things being discussed she didn't realise.  Also other people contemplating giving away an oldie may now think twice.  The HH is a powerful voice and people linking up and communicating is very valuable indeed  ( and there is also a policing function in that people such as "Ted's Mum"  will be openly discussed for all to hear.

Incidentally I have not said the horse should be shot.  Personally If there is any potential to keep the horse I think this is what the owner should do ( but we don't know that)  if not then a retirement home at livery, ot then maybe loan ( so I could take the horse back if it didn't work) .  If I could not do any of the above then I would PTS so I would not let my old horse take its chance  with any unscrupulous person who is after making a few pounds .


----------



## EquiEquestrian556 (30 March 2015)

SpringArising said:



			It's a real shame that the general consensus on here to just to chuck oldies out in a field somewhere to spend their days doing nothing and getting stiff.
		
Click to expand...

Agree with you. Our 36 yr retired when she was 34, and is still lunged regularly, which she thoroughly enjoys, and it stops her getting stiff (not that she does, she is often cantering around the field like an Arab!  We have a 24 year old Cushings & EMS who is still in light work, and again she is fit as a fiddle and enjoys her work.


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (30 March 2015)

Smurf's Gran said:



			I think you misjudge the potential of public opinion.  Words are powerful, and who knows ..the owner night be reading and revising her views as there are things being discussed she didn't realise.  Also other people contemplating giving away an oldie may now think twice.  The HH is a powerful voice and people linking up and communicating is very valuable indeed  ( and there is also a policing function in that people such as "Ted's Mum"  will be openly discussed for all to hear.

Incidentally I have not said the horse should be shot.  Personally If there is any potential to keep the horse I think this is what the owner should do ( but we don't know that)  if not then a retirement home at livery, ot then maybe loan ( so I could take the horse back if it didn't work) .  If I could not do any of the above then I would PTS so I would not let my old horse take its chance  with any unscrupulous person who is after making a few pounds .
		
Click to expand...

We hear your views and respect them, but like I said we have ALL put our views out there and heard others, but now this thread is not going forward. 

 Why do I feel like a horse on the lunge !!!!


----------



## honetpot (30 March 2015)

I have five cats,some rehomed and a bit bonkers and eleven equines, its far easier to squeeze in another cat.I think the comparison is a bit spurious. I
 Can take a cat to a vet in a cat box, if it needs cage rest I can put it in my utility room and it will not cost me £3 a day to feed it.
 More people can fit a cat in to their life,or should I say more cats can fit people in to their life and if you do not look after them they will p... off some where else. Poor horse has no such luck.


----------



## kateandluelue (30 March 2015)

honetpot said:



			I have five cats,some rehomed and a bit bonkers and eleven equines, its far easier to squeeze in another cat.I think the comparison is a bit spurious. I
 Can take a cat to a vet in a cat box, if it needs cage rest I can put it in my utility room and it will not cost me £3 a day to feed it.
 More people can fit a cat in to their life,or should I say more cats can fit people in to their life and if you do not look after them they will p... off some where else. Poor horse has no such luck.
		
Click to expand...

Yes this. Cats are more often than not far cheaper and do slot into peoples lives easier. A horse is a bigger commitment financially and are more time consuming and costly to keep. Therefore arguably if someone is needing to get a companion they are going to want something cheap and cheerful and healthy. And im NOT saying he isnt healthy, but some people will look at his age against him.


----------



## Smurf's Gran (30 March 2015)

EquiEquestrian556 said:



			Agree with you. Our 36 yr retired when she was 34, and is still lunged regularly, which she thoroughly enjoys, and it stops her getting stiff (not that she does, she is often cantering around the field like an Arab!  We have a 24 year old Cushings & EMS who is still in light work, and again she is fit as a fiddle and enjoys her work.
		
Click to expand...

But the horse being discussed is retired


----------



## Smurf's Gran (30 March 2015)

HGA-12 said:



			We hear your views and respect them, but like I said we have ALL put our views out there and heard others, but now this thread is not going forward. 

 Why do I feel like a horse on the lunge !!!!
		
Click to expand...


You don't need to comment if you don't want to ??


----------



## EquiEquestrian556 (30 March 2015)

Smurf's Gran said:



			But the horse being discussed is retired
		
Click to expand...

Yes, I know. I was agreeing with SA that a lot of people retire horses too soon (18+) when often they can still do light work (which most enjoy).

This horse is at an age where it probably deserves to retire, which it has done.


----------



## Smurf's Gran (30 March 2015)

EquiEquestrian556 said:



			Yes, I know. I was agreeing with SA that a lot of people retire horses too soon (18+) when often they can still do light work (which most enjoy).

This horse is at an age where it probably deserves to retire, which it has done.
		
Click to expand...


Completely agree


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (30 March 2015)

Smurf's Gran said:



			You don't need to comment if you don't want to ??
		
Click to expand...

Neither do you!!!    but we have  commented and our points have been put on the table.  Views for pro and con  have been discussed - by those on each side of the fence.  Unless the owners gets a gun and shoots it  - then end of horse.   I cannot see what more there is too discuss!!


  She is giving it away end of,  nothing we say here will change it so like SR I am moving on and letting this thread drop down the list of new threads and let this poor woman be. 


If she is reading this good luck Lady  I hope your situation improves and Eddie finds a new home.


----------



## Pigeon (30 March 2015)

I'm sorry but I think this is fairly inexcusable. 

You have to plan for pay cuts/unemployment etc. I know I have, and the answer wouldn't be palming my horse off for free to god knows where.


----------



## ester (30 March 2015)

SpringArising said:



			It's a real shame that the general consensus on here to just to chuck oldies out in a field somewhere to spend their days doing nothing and getting stiff.
		
Click to expand...

I don't think that is the consensus on this thread or this forum?? Plenty of people have happy healthy working oldies- and most wouldn't let them out of sight .


----------



## Smurf's Gran (30 March 2015)

HGA-12 said:



			Neither do you!!!    but we have  commented and our points have been put on the table.  Views for pro and con  have been discussed - by those on each side of the fence.  Unless the owners gets a gun and shoots it  - then end of horse.   I cannot see what more there is too discuss!!


  She is giving it away end of,  nothing we say here will change it so like SR I am moving on and letting this thread drop down the list of new threads and let this poor woman be. 


If she is reading this good luck Lady  I hope your situation improves and Eddie finds a new home.
		
Click to expand...

But you are the one who is complaining about feeling "like a horse on the lunge"  and going round in circles...if it makes you feel this way don't comment. you don't need to feel like that.    I am actually quite happy thanks.    BTW You say you respect my views ... I see no indication of that...not that it matters of course.


----------



## Meowy Catkin (30 March 2015)

Smurf's Gran said:



			Was this the person who was prosecuted ?

http://www.horseandcountry.tv/news/2012/02/12/warning-after-loan-horses-sent-slaughter

Click to expand...

I never knew her real name, but there sadly seems to be a few people who do the same thing.


----------



## ycbm (30 March 2015)

I was merely pointing out that trying to find an old horse a new home in his twilight years due to owners change of circumstances is NO different than a cat been trying to find a new home due to owners not wanting or cannot keep it any more due to financial circumstances.

The owner of this poor horse is and seems to be thinking of the horses future with a new loving owner.
		
Click to expand...

The big difference is that no-one takes on an old cat unless they want an old cat. There are three types of people who take on an old horse who don't want an old horse:

Con artists who know it is worth £300 at the abattoir door on its feet.

Bad dealers who will repassport it as ten years younger than it is and sell it for £1,000 to a home which will then work the horse too hard, in all innocence.

People who want a young fit horse who haven't got the money for it, who then ride the horse far more than it should be doing at its age.

And the problem with advertising a horse like this instead of using known contacts to find the horse a home or putting him down, is that it is completely impossible to tell whether your prospective new owner is someone genuine, or in one of the three groups above.


----------



## OWLIE185 (30 March 2015)

I am sorry but a horse at 27 years old is not going to live that many more years and the owner should take the responsibility of looking after their much loved horse until the very end now.


----------



## Princess16 (30 March 2015)

OWLIE185 said:



			I am sorry but a horse at 27 years old is not going to live that many more years and the owner should take the responsibility of looking after their much loved horse until the very end now.
		
Click to expand...

I thought so too until I looked at the bigger picture in that maybe their personal circumstances have changed ie nowhere to have the horse, illness, money worries - guess we don't know the full facts behind this decision so maybe we shouldn't be so quick to judge. 

If on the other hand it is just a case of horse outliving it's usefulness due to age then shame on them !


----------



## RunToEarth (30 March 2015)

EquiEquestrian556 said:



			Yes, I know. I was agreeing with SA that a lot of people retire horses too soon (18+) when often they can still do light work (which most enjoy).

This horse is at an age where it probably deserves to retire, which it has done.
		
Click to expand...

It takes quite a lot of bottle to retire a younger horse, especially when you have the eyes of the local equine community judging your every move. 

I just can't believe the people fervently defending the seller's decision would do that to their own horses. As much as I can possibly be sure, our horses will have a home until the end because we owe them that for all the days hunting they give us, but if my world falls upside down and I'm left without the money to support a retired old horse I would not be letting it out of our yard to anyone.


----------



## SpringArising (30 March 2015)

RunToEarth said:



			if my world falls upside down and I'm left without the money to support a retired old horse I would not be letting it out of our yard to anyone.
		
Click to expand...

That decision is entirely up to you. I don't agree nor disagree with it.

I gave away my first pony when she was twenty-four. She was still as fit as a fiddle but I was too big to ride her at that point and I didn't feel it was healthy for her to potentially spend the next ten plus years doing minimal work. She's now coming up to twenty-eight/twenty-nine and she's still as fit as a fiddle. She lives on a farm with another pony companion and the kids just love her. There hasn't been a day since I gave her to them that I've regretted my choice. Sure, I've thought of having her back for selfish reasons, but I know that she's better off where she is now, where she can be kept in regular ridden work by someone who is the right size for her.

We also gave away an elderly ID/TB type who was too much for my novice mum. She was mis-sold to us as safe and sensible but despite her age, she wasn't. After many tears from my mum we found her a home with a lady who just wanted a big pet/companion and she lived out the rest of her days with her. 

There are some great homes out there just like there are bad homes. The reason we don't hear about all the good/normal ones is because they don't make for an interesting subject. I am just one person and I have found two fantastic homes, so there is no reason other horses can't either.


----------



## EquiEquestrian556 (30 March 2015)

RunToEarth said:



			I just can't believe the people fervently defending the seller's decision would do that to their own horses. As much as I can possibly be sure, our horses will have a home until the end because we owe them that for all the days hunting they give us, but if my world falls upside down and I'm left without the money to support a retired old horse I would not be letting it out of our yard to anyone.
		
Click to expand...

I'm not exactly defending the seller, as I, nor do you, or anyone on this thread as a matter of fact know the seller's reasons for selling the horse. We would never sell any of our horses, young or old. However as we can't see into the future, I can't say for certain whether that will always be the case. I jolly well hope it will be, and will do everything in my power to try and make it that way, but many things can happen/ change in a few years time. This could be the seller's first horse for all we know, and she had planned to keep him for the rest of his life, and sadly her circumstances have changed so she no longer can. The reason may be entirely different from the one I've just suggested, but whatever her reasons, who are we to judge? She's not exactly sending him to an abattoir or dealer (although he sadly may well end up there).

 I personally could not PTS a healthy horse, whatever age, just because I can no longer keep it (not saying this is the case). There are many loving and caring homes at there, and I hope this lovely boy finds one.


----------



## ycbm (30 March 2015)

Can I  ask the people on this thread who think it is possible to ensure that a FTGH horse does not end up at a abattoir, sold on with a new passport, overworked by people who can't afford a younger model, or abused in any other way - what would you do to 100% guarantee that you had found a horse like this a good home?


----------



## ester (30 March 2015)

To me the reason isn't relevant though, I'd certainly hope it was an impressive life reason at least. 

I humbly suggest that as you grow old and meet more people in life you might change your mind on whether you would PTS one of yours Equi.


----------



## maxapple (30 March 2015)

I wouldn't risk it myself but everyone's circumstances are different. My old man is retired and lives in a lovely retirement home hopefully for many years (as I live in London so have no land etc) but it's a monthly cost that people have to consider. 

This horse might find a nice home. He looks fit and well, and if I were looking for a companion for my boy he would be perfect. 

I guess we all look through rose tinted spectacles and imagine a lovely home on a farm turning up for our oldie but I know the reality is very different.


----------



## EquiEquestrian556 (30 March 2015)

ester said:



			I humbly suggest that as you grow old and meet more people in life you might change your mind on whether you would PTS one of yours Equi.
		
Click to expand...

I may do, but at the moment, none of ours are going anywhere - be it Heaven or new homes. I just can't always see how people can end the life of a happy and healthy horse just because they can't find a home. There *are* equally as many good homes out there as there are bad. But that's just me.

PTS may be an option for him, but he could also find a good home.


----------



## kateandluelue (30 March 2015)

Princess16 said:



			I thought so too until I looked at the bigger picture in that maybe their personal circumstances have changed ie nowhere to have the horse, illness, money worries - guess we don't know the full facts behind this decision so maybe we shouldn't be so quick to judge. 

If on the other hand it is just a case of horse outliving it's usefulness due to age then shame on them !
		
Click to expand...


Its not about what circumstances have made this decision to advertise the horse FTGH. Be it personal, a death, financial etc whatever. Life throws things at people and this woman/man may really be having a tough time however it is her responsibility to make sure this horse is safe and does not end up in the wrong hands and im afraid if i was in this position and i couldnt have the horse anymore for WHATEVER reason, at his age i would be having him kindly PTS at his current home so hes not stressed by any move or anything.


----------



## Smurf's Gran (30 March 2015)

EquiEquestrian556 said:



			I'm not exactly defending the seller, as I, nor do you, or anyone on this thread as a matter of fact know the seller's reasons for selling the horse. We would never sell any of our horses, young or old. However as we can't see into the future, I can't say for certain whether that will always be the case. I jolly well hope it will be, and will do everything in my power to try and make it that way, but many things can happen/ change in a few years time. This could be the seller's first horse for all we know, and she had planned to keep him for the rest of his life, and sadly her circumstances have changed so she no longer can. The reason may be entirely different from the one I've just suggested, but whatever her reasons, who are we to judge? She's not exactly sending him to an abattoir or dealer (although he sadly may well end up there).

 I personally could not PTS a healthy horse, whatever age, just because I can no longer keep it (not saying this is the case). There are many loving and caring homes at there, and I hope this lovely boy finds one.
		
Click to expand...

What if you had a 27 year old who was retired, but because of the circumstances life had thrown at you, couldn't keep.  Would you let him take his chance, given all the scum bags out there, who don't have the emotional attachment that you do to him, in the knowledge that he may get a good home,  but also stood a greater chance of being sold on at the sales as much younger, or straight to the abbatoir.  Or would you end his life with you knowing that he had never felt pain or fear (and never would)   Very hard decision.


----------



## SpringArising (30 March 2015)

ycbm said:



			Can I  ask the people on this thread who think it is possible to ensure that a FTGH horse does not end up at a abattoir, sold on with a new passport, overworked by people who can't afford a younger model, or abused in any other way - what would you do to 100% guarantee that you had found a horse like this a good home?
		
Click to expand...

First of all no one has said it's possible to ensure that. We've just said it's possible to find a good home. 

Secondly, your question could be applied to any horse or animal who is ever sold. 

I would ask anyone who doesn't agree with passing older horses on if they have ever sold a younger horse? Because one day those young horses you sold will also be old and at risk. Do you keep them to ensure they are never in that position? I doubt it.


----------



## oldie48 (30 March 2015)

The horse in the picture could be my retired 27 year old TB. I notice he is clipped despite him being "retired" except for the occasional potter round the school. Cushings?? Just out of interest I added up how much it costs to keep my old friend happy and healthy, not that I begrudge a penny of what I spend as I do it willingly and hope I will have him for many more years. Prascend and the odd sachet of bute to keep him comfortable when it's cold and wet is over £800pa, teeth, vaccs and an annual health check £200, feed £520, bedding £400 feet trimming £225. he also suffers from skin infections if he gets bitten, struggles to control his temperature so i often pop out to change rugs during the day. He needs as much, if not more daily care than my horse in work, particularly when it's muddy as he's now prone to mud fever or when his coat is changing. The point of my post is that anyone taking on a 27 year old TB should understand the amount of work and the cost involved. It's not just a case of sticking the old boy out in a field as a companion. I would never pass my horse on to anyone, he is my responsibility and no-one else's. If the day came when I couldn't afford to care for him properly or he could no longer live a normal "horsey life" I would PTS. I strongly disagree with anyone who feels it is OK to pass on a horse of this age even if he is in good health for his age as it is just shifting your responsibility to someone else.


----------



## EquiEquestrian556 (30 March 2015)

Smurf's Gran said:



			What if you had a 27 year old who was retired, but because of the circumstances life had thrown at you, couldn't keep.  Would you let him take his chance, given all the scum bags out there, who don't have the emotional attachment that you do to him, in the knowledge that he may get a good home,  but also stood a greater chance of being sold on at the sales as much younger, or straight to the abbatoir.  Or would you end his life with you knowing that he had never felt pain or fear (and never would)   Very hard decision.
		
Click to expand...

I'd probably PTS, however I have friends who would be able to look after it. Hard decision.


----------



## SpringArising (30 March 2015)

oldie48 said:



			I strongly disagree with anyone who feels it is OK to pass on a horse of this age even if he is in good health for his age as it is just shifting your responsibility to someone else.
		
Click to expand...

Any time you sell a horse you're shifting the responsibility onto someone else. It's not exclusive to older horses.


----------



## cbmcts (30 March 2015)

There is no doubt there are people who would take on Eddie and give him a fantastic home - just not very many of them. Statistically, the chances of ending up in a bad home are higher if a horse has no value. And I'll freely hold up my hands and admit that I wouldn't take him either. The way I look at it is that horses or any pets TBH are heartbreakers when the time comes or something goes wrong so why go looking for trouble really. 

To be frank, I'll keep mine until their dying day but I choose them, they've earned their retirement with me and I'm happy to provide it but when (if!) I get my next horse I'd like to be able to enjoy riding them. Selfish? Maybe but honest I think...

My retired horse(only one now) will never be passed on. He's a class A PITA - and that's on a good day - but he's my responsibility, nobody elses. Yes, if my life goes wrong and for whatever reason I can't keep him, he'll be PTS. Not a decision I take lightly or easily but I firmly believe that it would be the correct one. Sometimes, the right decision is the hardest one IME.


----------



## Smurf's Gran (30 March 2015)

SpringArising said:



			Any time you sell a horse you're shifting the responsibility onto someone else. It's not exclusive to older horses.
		
Click to expand...

But it is a very different argument, and is a question of likelihood -  Younger horses are far more likely to get a good home, where they are useful and valued, particularly if they can be ridden, whereas older ones who probably don't have many years left and cannot really be ridden (such as the subject of this thread) have very little chance of a good outcome.    It is reprehensible when owners pass on horses of that age with so little going for them when we all know the likely outcome, it is irresponsible and cowardly.


----------



## cbmcts (30 March 2015)

SpringArising said:



			Any time you sell a horse you're shifting the responsibility onto someone else. It's not exclusive to older horses.
		
Click to expand...

Maybe so - but if a horse has use and/or a value they at least have a fighting chance of a good home.

TBF, I don't sell mine so that's why I've learnt to be a bit picky about taking on the hard cases...I'm stuck with what I've brought home for their lifetime!


----------



## southerncomfort (30 March 2015)

I've had my 26 year old pony for 13 years now.  The thought of rehoming her at her age makes me feel physically sick.  Not because I arrogantly believe that no-one could care for her as well as I do, but because she is my old friend and I know that she would find that kind of upheaval, being taken away away from everything and everyone she has known for the last 13 years, utterly devastating.

How many threads do we see each week/month from people expressing worry about how unsettled and upset their horse has been by a livery yard change.  I strongly suspect that for an older horse, who has been with the same family for some years, it would be truly awful.  

Maybe I'm just a soppy old sod, but I couldn't do it.


----------



## ester (30 March 2015)

If you sell a younger horse it still has plenty of time to give someone enough pleasure that they are happy to care for it when it is then retired. that is less likely at 27.


----------



## Goldenstar (30 March 2015)

ester said:



			If you sell a younger horse it still has plenty of time to give someone enough pleasure that they are happy to care for it when it is then retired. that is less likely at 27.
		
Click to expand...

This is my view the sooner a horse settles with it's end user the more likely it is to get good end of life care .


----------



## oldie48 (30 March 2015)

IMO shifting the responsibility for a very elderly retired horse onto someone else is very different to selling a fit and healthy younger horse and if you can't see this, then, not wishing to be rude, I'm afraid I can't explain it to you. We clearly take a different view when it comes to caring for our old horses.



SpringArising said:



			Any time you sell a horse you're shifting the responsibility onto someone else. It's not exclusive to older horses.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## ycbm (30 March 2015)

SpringArising said:



			First of all no one has said it's possible to ensure that. We've just said it's possible to find a good home. 

Secondly, your question could be applied to any horse or animal who is ever sold. 

I would ask anyone who doesn't agree with passing older horses on if they have ever sold a younger horse? Because one day those young horses you sold will also be old and at risk. Do you keep them to ensure they are never in that position? I doubt it.
		
Click to expand...

I happily sell younger horses worth significant amounts of money, My experience is that people who pay thousands of pounds for horses rarely abuse them. My experience - two, directly, one mine and one someone else's -  is that people who buy horses for meat money or get them FTGH often abuse them.

I don't consider myself responsible for the entire future life of a ten year old fit and healthy horse. I do consider myself responsible for the future of any horse which is not fit for full work, any horse which can't safely be handled by a novice owner, and any old horse.

I would never let a semi retired 27 year old horse leave my care alive.


----------



## _HP_ (30 March 2015)

Rehoming an older horse or pony to someone you know is VERY different to advertising and rehoming to someone that you know nothing about.
You can't compare rehoming/selling a young horse to one of this age....this is just irresponsible IMO. yes, he could find a wonderful home to spend his last days but as a freebie, he could also find himself in a horror story. Its not something I would risk.
For the record, I have taken on 2 ponies aged over 30 and they are having a wonderful time so there are people out there but I knew the owner and she knew they'd be ok with me.
I have sold a couple of ponies worth a couple of grand, for a pound to a friend of a friend so that they would have the best possible chance of a good home.
I think we should all do what we can to ensure the best possible future for our animals whatever they are, and advertising a 27 yr old for free on a countrywide site is not the best way.


----------



## SpringArising (30 March 2015)

ycbm said:



			My experience is that people who pay thousands of pounds for horses rarely abuse them.
		
Click to expand...

You must be joking?

Abuse comes in many different forms - not just that of being shipped off to the meat man.


----------



## thatsmygirl (30 March 2015)

SpringArising said:



			That decision is entirely up to you. I don't agree nor disagree with it.

I gave away my first pony when she was twenty-four. She was still as fit as a fiddle but I was too big to ride her at that point and I didn't feel it was healthy for her to potentially spend the next ten plus years doing minimal work. She's now coming up to twenty-eight/twenty-nine and she's still as fit as a fiddle. She lives on a farm with another pony companion and the kids just love her. There hasn't been a day since I gave her to them that I've regretted my choice. Sure, I've thought of having her back for selfish reasons, but I know that she's better off where she is now, where she can be kept in regular ridden work by someone who is the right size for her.

We also gave away an elderly ID/TB type who was too much for my novice mum. She was mis-sold to us as safe and sensible but despite her age, she wasn't. After many tears from my mum we found her a home with a lady who just wanted a big pet/companion and she lived out the rest of her days with her. 

There are some great homes out there just like there are bad homes. The reason we don't hear about all the good/normal ones is because they don't make for an interesting subject. I am just one person and I have found two fantastic homes, so there is no reason other horses can't either.[/QUOTE

FREE TO GOOD HOME,
23 yr old welsh x gelding, blind in one eye and old tendon injury, not easy to handle and won't be stabled!!! 
If it was up to this forum he would have a bullet in his head but this is a ad I replied to and is at my home being a fab light hack for a couple of kids who loves this pony to pieces, good homes are out there they aren't all bad. 
And local to us we have 2 old ex racers free to good home who have landed on their feet with a lady who just likes to look after and not ride, very happy ending and I know loads of other happy free to good home ads they aren't all bad.

I also know a local lady who paid £thousands for 2 very well bred appoloosas but has lot interest and the RSPCA are now involved as they haven't seen a farrier or been feed anything for years and now they are walking bones the RSPCA will finally act. Bet the old owners didnt expect that. 

That horse may get a bloody good home or it may not but anybody that has sold a horse runs that risk so maybe unless u can keep for life all horses should be shot and not sold as age makes no difference its the home you find. 

Oh and a local pony on a loan contract went missing and never found so I agree that horses sent out on loan from charities are at risk as well and if somebody wants to sell to slaughter a loan contract won't stop them.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## ester (30 March 2015)

As said it is all about chances, we all know lovely people who have taken oldies on. It doesn't make the risk of passing one on worth it IMO.


----------



## Luci07 (30 March 2015)

On the basis of some of these posts....would anyone like a 27 rising 28 year old 16.3 TB x mare? Could be lightly hacked. Must be stabled and needs her hard feed. Needs teeth doing every 6 months, doesn't throw much of a coat. Must have feet trimmed. Does need her rugs. No? Really? Oh well, guess that means she stays with me then.


----------



## ycbm (30 March 2015)

SpringArising said:



			You must be joking?

Abuse comes in many different forms - not just that of being shipped off to the meat man.
		
Click to expand...

No, I am not joking. Rare means rare, not never. The overwhelming majority of young fit horses sold for thousands of pounds will not be driven to an abattoir, put through a meat market, repassported and sold for more money, or ridden harder than they can cope with by the owner they are sold to. The same can't, sadly, be said for FTGH horse or horses sold very cheap as unfit for full work.

It's a question of risk and the risk to a 27 year old is far too high, IMO


----------



## thatsmygirl (30 March 2015)

ester said:



			As said it is all about chances, we all know lovely people who have taken oldies on. It doesn't make the risk of passing one on worth it IMO.
		
Click to expand...

I agree its all about chances in any horse at any age, I know horses as per a pervious thread that are beaten daily and those horses cost a fair bit of money so selling any horse is a risk and how many people would have sold a young horse for a few grand to expect it to receive daily beatings? Their old horses are in a bad home and they prob think they are well cared for, could even be a h/h forum users there's so many bad homes out there with younger horses in, that in my mind unless your going to keep for life maybe we should be picking on every for sale ad?


----------



## ycbm (30 March 2015)

Luci07 said:



			On the basis of some of these posts....would anyone like a 27 rising 28 year old 16.3 TB x mare? Could be lightly hacked. Must be stabled and needs her hard feed. Needs teeth doing every 6 months, doesn't throw much of a coat. Must have feet trimmed. Does need her rugs. No? Really? Oh well, guess that means she stays with me then.
		
Click to expand...

You wouldn't part with her if anyone said yes, though, would you  ?

At her size, she'll be worth a lot live at an abattoir. Plenty of people will tell you that they will offer her a wonderful home for life, pick her up from you and drive her straight to Potters.


----------



## ycbm (30 March 2015)

thatsmygirl said:



			I agree its all about chances in any horse at any age, I know horses as per a pervious thread that are beaten daily and those horses cost a fair bit of money so selling any horse is a risk and how many people would have sold a young horse for a few grand to expect it to receive daily beatings? Their old horses are in a bad home and they prob think they are well cared for, could even be a h/h forum users there's so many bad homes out there with younger horses in, that in my mind unless your going to keep for life maybe we should be picking on every for sale ad?
		
Click to expand...

The risk of any horse in general being badly treated is the same. Old and cheap-unsound horses have a set of * additional* risks which are not only on top, but far higher in likelihood.


----------



## thatsmygirl (30 March 2015)

ycbm said:



			You wouldn't part with her if anyone said yes, though, would you  ?

At her size, she'll be worth a lot live at an abattoir. Plenty of people will tell you that they will offer her a wonderful home for life, pick her up from you and drive her straight to Potters.
		
Click to expand...

Or maybe somebody like myself who has taken on a few older horses with problems would provide a loving home


----------



## Smurf's Gran (30 March 2015)

thatsmygirl said:



			Or maybe somebody like myself who has taken on a few older horses with problems would provide a loving home
		
Click to expand...

Perhaps, but I would bet that people like you are few and far between, and the other type   is far more prevalent ...which is one of the main points on the thread sadly


----------



## ycbm (30 March 2015)

thatsmygirl said:



			Or maybe somebody like myself who has taken on a few older horses with problems would provide a loving home
		
Click to expand...

Yes, maybe they would. Can you tell me how anyone can tell the difference between you and the people who pass themselves off as caring concerned people offering a home for life, but who would take her straight to a meat auction?  Because I know to my cost that those people look like you, sound like you, can provide great references like you would, and own a lovely place for the horse to live in like you do. They don't come with a big label on them, sadly


----------



## thatsmygirl (30 March 2015)

Smurf's Gran said:



			Perhaps, but I would bet that people like you are few and far between, and the other type   is far more prevalent ...which is one of the main points on the thread sadly
		
Click to expand...

I can see it from all sides, I take the oldies and provide a home for life and know many who have oldies in good homes but am fully aware of what goes on out there hence why once they come to me nothing leaves my care anymore , so personally I would never advertise a old horse or any horse for that matter as nobody knows if there beloved horse has driven out their drive for a happy life or a home for hell. The last horse I sold seemed a perfect home and he was such a gentle horse and the family were so lovely and I wrote my phone number on the passport in case anybody in years to come wanted to speak to an old owner. Honestly thought he went to a great home but after about a year I guess i had a call from a rescue centre who had taken him on from those people in a terrible state and sent me pics, I cried so much I just couldn't believe it and since then NO horse is leaving my yard alive but If others wish to try and find good homes for there's that's up to them, I had a young horse end up in a rescue home after what seemed perfect so no horse is truly safe at all and that horse I sold should have been safe as he was a perfect gent and the old half blind lad I have now who is pampered and loved so much should have been the one in the rescue centre, old or young it really dont matter its the homes that are found which states that horses chances in life not price, not age or anything else its getting the right home for that horse in question and its not a gamble I'm ever taking again


----------



## Smurf's Gran (30 March 2015)

thatsmygirl said:



			I can see it from all sides, I take the oldies and provide a home for life and know many who have oldies in good homes but am fully aware of what goes on out there hence why once they come to me nothing leaves my care anymore , so personally I would never advertise a old horse or any horse for that matter as nobody knows if there beloved horse has driven out their drive for a happy life or a home for hell. The last horse I sold seemed a perfect home and he was such a gentle horse and the family were so lovely and I wrote my phone number on the passport in case anybody in years to come wanted to speak to an old owner. Honestly thought he went to a great home but after about a year I guess i had a call from a rescue centre who had taken him on from those people in a terrible state and sent me pics, I cried so much I just couldn't believe it and since then NO horse is leaving my yard alive but If others wish to try and find good homes for there's that's up to them, I had a young horse end up in a rescue home after what seemed perfect so no horse is truly safe at all and that horse I sold should have been safe as he was a perfect gent and the old half blind lad I have now who is pampered and loved so much should have been the one in the rescue centre, old or young it really dont matter its the homes that are found which states that horses chances in life not price, not age or anything else its getting the right home for that horse in question and its not a gamble I'm ever taking again
		
Click to expand...


Don't blame you.... we feel like that about ours


----------



## thatsmygirl (30 March 2015)

ycbm said:



			Yes, maybe they would. Can you tell me how anyone can tell the difference between you and the people who pass themselves off as caring concerned people offering a home for life, but who would take her straight to a meat auction?  Because I know to my cost that those people look like you, sound like you, can provide great references like you would, and own a lovely place for the horse to live in like you do. They don't come with a big label on them, sadly 

Click to expand...

No sadly you can't tell the difference which i found out selling a younger horse who ended up in a rescue center hence why I would never let mine out my ownership again, those sorts of people would pick up any horse if a few £ is there to be made regardless of age sadly


----------



## Crugeran Celt (31 March 2015)

SpringArising said:



			Any time you sell a horse you're shifting the responsibility onto someone else. It's not exclusive to older horses.
		
Click to expand...

That is why I have never sold a horse on, to me it is the same as owning a dog or cat. Once the commitment has been made then you work with what you have got.  I realise how lucky I am to be able to do this but I honestly don't think I would consider owning a horse if I couldn't keep it no matter what.


----------



## SpringArising (31 March 2015)

Crugeran Celt said:



			That is why I have never sold a horse on, to me it is the same as owning a dog or cat. Once the commitment has been made then you work with what you have got.  I realise how lucky I am to be able to do this but I honestly don't think I would consider owning a horse if I couldn't keep it no matter what.
		
Click to expand...

I think that's fine, until you're suddenly going through a life-changing event, i.e. experience the death of a husband/wife, are maybe on the verge of losing your house, struggling financially and having to choose between feeding your kids or feeding your horse, etc. etc. 

No one predicts those types of things happening to them, but they happen every single day to people from all walks of life. No one (or few people) take on a horse with the intent of having to give it away.


----------



## Mooseontheloose (31 March 2015)

There's an old saying: 'If you get it when there's plenty, can you keep it til it's twenty'
With horses living longer and better vet care etc there are going to be a lot of old horses, rather as there are going to be a lot of old humans.
We need to face up to what we might have to do in the event of a life changing happening.
I posted elsewhere how we need to have an emergency plan in the event of a horse needing euthanasia.  We should be very realistic about what we can care for, what we can cope with.
I, and my horses, are getting older. I would hate them to have to leave the farm where they've been for ever (most bred here), my family know what to do if anything happens to me.


----------



## Roasted Chestnuts (31 March 2015)

I don't know how anyone can say that passing on a horse of this age is morally right! No matter what type of home it might get! I know my friends and family would have a few choice words to say to me should I have written an advert like that one for my boy and he's still rideable!

I have shelved my competing and outings ambitions for the length of time my oldie is still here as I won't pass him on just because he can't do what I want anymore. I am happy going at his pace until he tells me it's time. I wouldn't try and give him away or sell him so I could have a younger model and go out and about. If my circumstances changed again so that I couldn't afford basic needs then I would give him as much as I could for as long as I could then I would say goodnight.

Horses don't know the next day is coming and if they have had a good long and happy life why send them onto an uncertain future at the end? I couldn't do this with my boy I'd rather he went with me feeding him and cuddling him in familiar surroundings than shipped off.


----------



## splashgirl45 (31 March 2015)

Black Beastie said:



			I don't know how anyone can say that passing on a horse of this age is morally right! No matter what type of home it might get! I know my friends and family would have a few choice words to say to me should I have written an advert like that one for my boy and he's still rideable!

I have shelved my competing and outings ambitions for the length of time my oldie is still here as I won't pass him on just because he can't do what I want anymore. I am happy going at his pace until he tells me it's time. I wouldn't try and give him away or sell him so I could have a younger model and go out and about. If my circumstances changed again so that I couldn't afford basic needs then I would give him as much as I could for as long as I could then I would say goodnight.

Horses don't know the next day is coming and if they have had a good long and happy life why send them onto an uncertain future at the end? I couldn't do this with my boy I'd rather he went with me feeding him and cuddling him in familiar surroundings than shipped off.
		
Click to expand...

I feel exactly the same as you , mine is 24, has advanced cushings and can be ridden gently and I would love to have a horse I could do a bit of riding club stuff on but sadly I can barely afford her,if I cant ride at all and  she is happy and field sound she is not going anywhere.  when the time comes and she isn't happy she will be PTS at the yard with me there till the end....I don't care what the circumstances if you cant find someone you know and trust for your oldie then PTS is not the worst thing to do...


----------



## MileAMinute (31 March 2015)

For all those complaining over this advert, this one has just popped up on FB

Free to good home...14.2 full up irish pony won 58 bsja in 2 outings vet been today and 2/10 lame due to slight swelling in fetlock joint. Cannot keep while not in work hence on here he 12 year old good to Box shoe clip catch und and hacks in traffic alone or with others but will need current field rest based in bedfordshire ...fitted tack available

Pony suddenly lame today, and now being given away. There are words, but I'd probably get banned from the forum.


----------



## Smurf's Gran (31 March 2015)

MileAMinute said:



			For all those complaining over this advert, this one has just popped up on FB

Free to good home...14.2 full up irish pony won 58 bsja in 2 outings vet been today and 2/10 lame due to slight swelling in fetlock joint. Cannot keep while not in work hence on here he 12 year old good to Box shoe clip catch und and hacks in traffic alone or with others but will need current field rest based in bedfordshire ...fitted tack available

Pony suddenly lame today, and now being given away. There are words, but I'd probably get banned from the forum.
		
Click to expand...

That is awful.  I hope someone takes a chance on him.  People like that don't deserve to have a horse.  I think I would be tempted to reply to their ad and tell them what I thought of them


----------



## MileAMinute (31 March 2015)

Smurf's Gran said:



			That is awful.  I hope someone takes a chance on him.  People like that don't deserve to have a horse.  I think I would be tempted to reply to their ad and tell them what I thought of them
		
Click to expand...

Don't worry....I have done!


----------



## Smurf's Gran (31 March 2015)

Good for you...you might also want to add that their behaviour is being discussed on the HHF  (or would that break forum rules ?)


----------



## muckypony (31 March 2015)

MileAMinute said:



			For all those complaining over this advert, this one has just popped up on FB

Free to good home...14.2 full up irish pony won 58 bsja in 2 outings vet been today and 2/10 lame due to slight swelling in fetlock joint. Cannot keep while not in work hence on here he 12 year old good to Box shoe clip catch und and hacks in traffic alone or with others but will need current field rest based in bedfordshire ...fitted tack available

Pony suddenly lame today, and now being given away. There are words, but I'd probably get banned from the forum.
		
Click to expand...

I've seen this too, absolutely disgusting! I'm half tempted to have it and hope for a potentially cracking pony but too risky these days!


----------



## MileAMinute (31 March 2015)

muckypony said:



			I've seen this too, absolutely disgusting! I'm half tempted to have it and hope for a potentially cracking pony but too risky these days!
		
Click to expand...

Her attitude stinks! Apparently it was her niece's pony but now pony is lame niece isn't interested.....just horrific.


----------



## muckypony (31 March 2015)

I know!! What a lovely person she'll grow up to be! Let's hope they never get her another!


----------



## Smurf's Gran (31 March 2015)

muckypony said:



			I've seen this too, absolutely disgusting! I'm half tempted to have it and hope for a potentially cracking pony but too risky these days!
		
Click to expand...

You never know, he might be fab, might have just sprained it


----------



## Goldenstar (31 March 2015)

MileAMinute said:



			For all those complaining over this advert, this one has just popped up on FB

Free to good home...14.2 full up irish pony won 58 bsja in 2 outings vet been today and 2/10 lame due to slight swelling in fetlock joint. Cannot keep while not in work hence on here he 12 year old good to Box shoe clip catch und and hacks in traffic alone or with others but will need current field rest based in bedfordshire ...fitted tack available

Pony suddenly lame today, and now being given away. There are words, but I'd probably get banned from the forum.
		
Click to expand...

Are these people for real ! That's just appalling .


----------



## Princess16 (1 April 2015)

Hope he gives her a good kick when leaving ! 

Shame on them! Let's hope he goes to a better home than the one he left!


----------



## ester (1 April 2015)

That's just nuts on the basis of losing money at least surely!? Unless they know it is a more sinister reason but if they are happy to pass it on that easily you'd think they'd just send it to auction instead.


----------



## unicornystar (1 April 2015)

I am just beginning to think that people cannot be bothered to pay the £300 approx. to PTS and collect....pass the problem on to someone else! grrr makes my blood boil, people that just pass them on because they want to save money!


----------



## diamonddogs (1 April 2015)

My mare's only ten, but my OH knows that if anything happened to me and he couldn't secure her a fabulous home he's to have her PTS.

She hadn't had a nice life before I got her, and now she's one of the loveliest horses you could hope to meet, but I don't want to condemn her to an uncertain future, so I'd rather she joined me over the rainbow bridge. And, yes, some have judged me but I stand by it.


----------

